# Is there a way to watch NetFlix through Joeys



## swbca

We just got the Hopper and 2 Joeys a few days ago. I have a DVD player located with the Hopper that will output NetFlix. Can the Hopper and Joeys select the output from a DVD player or does that have to be a source selection on the main TV; which would mean no NetFlix at Joeys ? If it makes a difference, we don't use an audio receiver for source selection; just the TV. 

The Hopper is connected to WiFi and Internet. I could connect the Joeys to the same home network if that's neccesary. 

I already have a modulator to distribute the Hopper to plain-old-TV's and could use that for the NetFlix box, but we no longer have Coax where the Joeys are located because I gave that Coax to DishTV to run the Joeys.

----------An Update after getting helpful responses from the many posts below -------------

From the posts below I found there is no reasonable way to play NetFlix or Amazon-Prime through the Hopper or Joeys, so a second source for these programs needs to be routed to the TV's independently of the DishTV system. In our installation we take advantage of the Radio-Frequency feature of the DishTV 40.0 remotes by positioning the Joeys centrally in the house so they are within range of 2 or 3 DishTV remote controls in different rooms. (we modulate the Joey outputs for the secondary rooms)

So for our needs the RoKu 3 provides the best second source for NetFlix and other on-line content because it also has an RF remote allowing the Roku module to be installed out-of-site and in our case closer to the WiFi router. Unfortuantely RoKu 3 only has HDMI output so it can't be modulated. Earlier Roku models can be modulated but they don't have RF remotes. We tried to get by with a Sony BlueRay player for access to internet content but it way under-performs the RoKu3 in every way.

Now that there are 2 HDMI sources to the TV, by default the DishTV remote cannot control TV sources. But if you go to Remote Manager, you will find an option to turn off "Limited Mode" allowing the DishTV remote to control TV sources.


----------



## [email protected] Network

There isn't a way to access a source from our Hopper or Joey's. Since the DVD player has to be connected to the TV directly, only that TV can utilize it.


----------



## P Smith

OP need to buy HDMI switch 2x1, connect it to J,DVD and TV


----------



## swbca

P Smith said:


> OP need to buy HDMI switch 2x1, connect it to J,DVD and TV


Sorry, I'm a bit slow . . Is "J" Joey ? and if you have a few seconds, what will this accomplish ? I think you are saying to direct DVD player to Joey with HDMI ? If so, what will that do ?

I configure firewalls for banks . . . but I am just catching up on home media systems.

*Second Question*, Their advertizing could make someone believe DishTV can play other media sources. Something about "Connected" when you add a network connection to Joey. Is that just for the few sources they build into their menu or for a user's media on his home network ? That is why I though it could maybe accept another live input.


----------



## swbca

[email protected] Network said:


> There isn't a way to access a source from our Hopper or Joey's. Since the DVD player has to be connected to the TV directly, only that TV can utilize it.


When I made a menu selection on the Joey; something about "connected" it said to add networking to the Joey to get all sorts of other media. It referred me to a web page DishTV. . . /connected. What is that for ?

Thanks


----------



## P Smith

if our TV has only one HDMI input, buying 2x1 HDMI switch will allow you see J output or DVD with Netflix applet; any other attempt to feed your J by Netflix via DVD impossible


----------



## [email protected] Network

swbca said:


> When I made a menu selection on the Joey; something about "connected" it said to add networking to the Joey to get all sorts of other media. It referred me to a web page DishTV. . . /connected. What is that for ?
> 
> Thanks


Is there a 3-digit number on that message that pops up? It sounds like it's related to connecting the Joey's to the internet to allow them to access apps like Pandora, and other services.


----------



## coolman302003

swbca said:


> *Second Question*, Their advertizing could make someone believe DishTV can play other media sources. Something about "Connected" when you add a network connection to Joey. Is that just for the few sources they build into their menu or for a user's media on his home network ? That is why I though it could maybe accept another live input.





swbca said:


> When I made a menu selection on the Joey; something about "connected" it said to add networking to the Joey to get all sorts of other media. It referred me to a web page DishTV. . . /connected. What is that for ?


If you have a DLNA Media Server such as PlayOn running on a computer on your network the content can be accessed thorugh the Hopper/Joey devices.


----------



## jerry downing

This is off the wall but just might work. If you can connect an RF modulator from the DVD player to an OTA module on the Hopper, you may get your video. Does anybody have any ideas on this.


----------



## swbca

jerry downing said:


> This is off the wall but just might work. If you can connect an RF modulator from the DVD player to an OTA module on the Hopper, you may get your video. Does anybody have any ideas on this.


Please explain a little about how this works . . . if the OWA module tunes into the modulated DVD signal which shouldn't be a problem, is the DVD program sent to the TV on the HDMI cable ?

Right now, we don't have Coax at 2 of the TV's. We have 35 foot HDMI cables going to a cabinet with 2 Joey that are also feeding a Dual Channel-Plus modulator for other TV's. If the modulated signal from the the DVD player was delivered from the Joey to TV on the HDMI cable that would nice.


----------



## 4HiMarks

DVD players are cheap. You can get them for $10-20 on craigslist. Just get one for each TV.


----------



## swbca

4HiMarks said:


> DVD players are cheap. You can get them for $10-20 on craigslist. Just get one for each TV.


That would work for 1 of the TV locations, but not on the Kitchen peninsula cabinet where the DHMI cable and a 15 Volt TV power cable go straight into a wall plate. My wife didn't even want the power block in the kitchen that came on 19" Samsung, so I lengthened the 15 volt wire power wire so I could put the power block in the basement below the kitchen and the Joey is in another room with a 35' cable.

If the OTA adaptor could run the modulated DVD signal to the TV on the HDMI cable that would be best for this room . . even though the picture quality would be so-so.


----------



## P Smith

modulated DVD signal is RF kind (ch3/4 or higher), HDMI signals are TDMS kind and the cable have twisted pairs, not a coax for RF signals

you will need to add coax cable [75 Ohm] to your kitchen TV's harness


----------



## swbca

P Smith said:


> modulated DVD signal is RF kind (ch3/4 or higher), HDMI signals are TDMS kind and the cable have twisted pairs, not a coax for RF signals
> 
> you will need to add coax cable [75 Ohm] to your kitchen TV's harness


Tech support and Sales both just told me the Joey will send low definition programming to the TV on HDMI cable when using the OTA module to feed the Joey. I ordered one to see how it works with the modulated DVD signal. A Coax isn't going to happen because we are in a clutter-free Zone in this one location.


----------



## P Smith

don't forget to post your results and a sketch of your cables, boxes, and tvs


----------



## swbca

jerry downing said:


> This is off the wall but just might work. If you can connect an RF modulator from the DVD player to an OTA module on the Hopper, you may get your video. Does anybody have any ideas on this.


Thanks for this suggestion. I just ordered the OTA Module which I had never heard of as a brand new Dish customer. I know it will work, but have to wonder if addtional picture quality is lost compared to having the TV tuner select the modulated DVD player program.


----------



## P Smith

sure, it would degradate ... perhaps DVD quality wouldn't avail, but it'll be a sort of old SD channels


----------



## harsh

jerry downing said:


> This is off the wall but just might work. If you can connect an RF modulator from the DVD player to an OTA module on the Hopper, you may get your video. Does anybody have any ideas on this.


The OTA module will NOT handle the output of a conventional NTSC RF modulator. DISH restricts the OTA module to ATSC that is very expensive to "modulate" (somewhere between $800-1000/channel) last I checked.

You would be much better off buying a A/V receiver with HDMI switching or get a TV that has more than one digital input. An HDMI switch might work, but they tend to be quite temperamental; especially with older equipment.


----------



## harsh

swbca said:


> I know it will work, but have to wonder if addtional picture quality is lost compared to having the TV tuner select the modulated DVD player program.


You are misinformed. The OTA module WILL NOT work with a conventional RF modulator. There will be 100% picture and sound loss.

The OTA module is really only effective at tuning OTA DTV.


----------



## swbca

harsh said:


> You are misinformed. The OTA module WILL NOT work with a conventional RF modulator. There will be 100% picture and sound loss.
> 
> The OTA module is really only effective at tuning OTA DTV.


AFTER I ordered it, I checked with Tech Support on this topic. I asked if it would handle all OTA channels or just Digital. The guy put me on hold and came back with the answer that it would deliver all available OTA channels to the Joey/TV.

When the product is named "Digital Tuner" it made me wonder if he knew how it worked. I got the shipped notification from Dish before it became sort of obvious it Digital only.

I will try it next Tuesday or so.


----------



## P Smith

the thread is hilarious


----------



## jsk

It would work if you got one of these for $599.

Also, you would have to get something so you could use a remote control.


----------



## P Smith

jsk said:


> It would work if you got one of these for $599.
> 
> Also, you would have to get something so you could use a remote control.


Really ?

It's described as "*QAM modulator encoding*". What receiver has QAM tuner ?


----------



## scooper

P Smith said:


> Really ?
> 
> It's described as "*QAM modulator encoding*". What receiver has QAM tuner ?


Most Digital tuners in modern TVs will do ATSC (Over the Air) and QAM (generally used for cable) , as long as the QAM is not encrypted. That device jsk linked to would output an HDTV signal from a component source and output it as QAM. However - the USB tuners you can get for the Hoppers will NOT tune that type signal - they are for ATSC (OTA) use only.


----------



## P Smith

scooper said:


> Most Digital tuners in modern TVs will do ATSC (Over the Air) and QAM (generally used for cable) , as long as the QAM is not encrypted. That device jsk linked to would output an HDTV signal from a component source and output it as QAM. However - the USB tuners you can get for the Hoppers will NOT tune that type signal - they are for ATSC (OTA) use only.


He is gone too far without done home work : _It would work if you got one of_; see the first post and the OP question.


----------

